# Craigslist Find: Bureau Of Mines Antique Flashlight (djs) - $45 (NE Seattle)



## rontaki (Jun 5, 2011)

Surfing Craigslist, I found this posting and thought I'd give the collectors in the group a chance at it (I hope). I have no connection with the seller, and have not contacted him either. 
Here is the text of the ad, there are pix on the listing:

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/atq/2421458765.html

Bureau Of Mines Antique Flashlight (djs) - $45 (NE Seattle) Date: 2011-06-04, 3:28PM PDT
Reply to: see below [Errors when replying to ads?] 
This old flashlight is in great shape for the shape it's in. It takes three D batteries. I'm throwing the other one in for free but it is not a United States Bureau Of Mines flashlight. It is a Brightstar. . .or is it Bright Star? The brass tag reads: Permissible, Electric Flashlight, united states bureau of mines, approval number 605, approved of safety in methane and air mixtures. Underwriters laboratories Inc inspected flashlight for use in gas air mixtures by class 1 group D including natural gas lacouer solvents, acetone, alcohols, naphtha, gasoline and petroleum. Serial number 397008 National Carbon Co. New York, NY. If you are interested call Jim at 206-518-8310. Texts will be ignored and if I tell you I will hold this. . .I am lying to you.


Good luck!

Ron


----------

